# help choosing my sub-stage!!!



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

I need some help deciding which way to go with my sub set up.

Here is what I have so far:


source unit: *Pioneer Premier DEH-P480MP*

EQ: *Precision Power PPI E.DZ*

x-over: *Power Acoustik C-3184*



front stage: *CDT Pro Audio CL-41/19* *(pillar pod)*

amp: *PPI A204*


mid-bass: *Precision Power PM.8* *(kick panel)*

amp: *Crossfire CFA390M*

sub: * ???*

amp: *JL Audio 500/1v2*



electrical: *Optima Yellowtop (main) 

Kinetic HC600 (rear)

Knukonceptz 1/0 gauge Big 3 & power wire

Stinger Battery Isolater*




I had been looking for a nice PPI A600.2 to run as my substage & go with a Mmats Pro Audio 12'' P2.5

However, I was able to pick up a LNIB JL Audio 500/1v2 amp for $100!!!

Which way should I go to get the max SPL?

The box will be ported & tuned either way I go:

1 12'' rated 500-600RMS

2 10'' rated 250-300RMS each?

or any other suggestions?

I was thinking of either running 2 10'' Mmats Pro Audio P2.0 or 1 12'' Mmats Pro Audio P2.5

Any other sub I should look into in that price range for more output?


Sorry for the long ass post, I'm only 21 & have limited knowledge about car audio & I'm trying to put together a nice little setup in my Grand Cherokee. I have done extensive research into everything I've bought/set up & just need a little help here to finish my system.

thx,

Jacob


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you looking to hit big numbers on a meter or simply just want loud bass when listening to your fav music?


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

basshead said:


> Are you looking to hit big numbers on a meter or simply just want loud bass when listening to your fav music?


I don't really care what it does on a meter. I want something that is gonna hit hard, not just loud & boomy.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

whats the budget for subs? i cant find how much the mmats are

15" Incriminator 187 $119 each (300w rms)
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/store/products/15"-187-Series.html

12" FI X $119 each (250w rms)
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...0_Speakers/0045_X/product_overview.shopscript

15" FI X $140 (250w rms) grab bp option for +$20 and run it with 500w rms
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...0_Speakers/0045_X/product_overview.shopscript

15" FI SSD $200 (800w rms)
more power would be great, but off of 500 should get solid loud
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0040_SSD/product_overview.shopscript


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> whats the budget for subs? i cant find how much the mmats are


Mmats 12'' P2.5 (500W RMS) is gonna run about $150.

Not looking to spend more than $200 on a 12 or 2 10's.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

username™ said:


> Mmats 12'' P2.5 (500W RMS) is gonna run about $150.
> 
> Not looking to spend more than $200 on a 12 or 2 10's.


k check above, i edited it as u were posting lol. let me know what u think


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

oh u could also run a sundown sa-12 rated at 600w rms, its $190


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

KICKER DC104 2010 10" 600W Loaded Subwoofers +Enclosure - eBay (item 230501191062 end time Aug-18-10 10:57:54 PDT)

FREE shipping
KICKER DC104 2010 10" 600W Loaded Subwoofers +Enclosure	New

Price:	US *$189.00*

Maybe some Alpines -

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-ALPINE-SWR-10...IR-/290459749532?pt=Car_Subwoofers_Enclosures


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> k check above, i edited it as u were posting lol. let me know what u think


thx!!! not really wanting to go larger than a 12''........
do you have any opinions on the SSA Dcon? I had been looking into those when I ran across the Mmats subs.

The JL 500/1v2 would push 2 12'' Dcons (rated 300 apiece) fairly well, correct?


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> oh u could also run a sundown sa-12 rated at 600w rms, its $190


1 12'' SA-12 or 2 12'' Dcon?


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

a$$hole said:


> KICKER DC104 2010 10" 600W Loaded Subwoofers +Enclosure - eBay (item 230501191062 end time Aug-18-10 10:57:54 PDT)
> 
> FREE shipping
> KICKER DC104 2010 10" 600W Loaded Subwoofers +Enclosure	New
> ...


thx....but I'm looking for something with a little more punch & better SQ.

I ran 2 10'' Kicker L5's in high school & they got pretty loud.....but I honestly thought they sounded like ****.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

2 12 dcon's would run u $250? who knows if they have shipping too

2 12s vs 1 12 off same wattage, the 2 12s will get louder


----------



## username™ (Aug 8, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> 2 12 dcon's would run u $250? who knows if they have shipping too
> 
> 2 12s vs 1 12 off same wattage, the 2 12s will get louder


but will they hit harder?

there is a difference between getting loud & hitting hard. I want to feel the bass.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ive never heard any of these subs, but i would say the sa-12 would hit harder than the 2 dcons
i also think a fI ssd 12" would hit slightly harder than the sa-12 and is $10 cheaper (again not sure about shipped for either subs).
Though sa-12 might have better sq than the fi ssd.

im honestly speaking out my butt, just going from specs and my best guess. like the ssd has more xmax and is rated at more power. though the sa-12 might hit harder than the ssd since u cant push either properly.

there is also two dc lvl 2 10" (300w each) or a dc lvl 3 12" rated at 600w rms
the dc lvl 3 has even more xmax than the fi and sa-12


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Realm of Excursion - Mmats - Mmats P2.512.1

P2.5 12 -MMATS P2.5 SUB 12" 400 W. PRO BASS SUBWOOFER on eBay!


----------

